# OFA database question



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

When I look up dogs, I often like to look them up in OFA to see what litters mates, etc hips scored. Now I know that people can choose not to publish failing results but can people choose to not publish results at all? Even passing hips?

Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If the results that are cited as passing are not in there, and the dogs are adults, then they were probably never sent in....many people have their own vet 'eyeball' x-rays and then just say the dog has GOOD HIPS....going on the local vet...who as often as not, is wrong....

Lee


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Sort of what I expected. It's a sad state of affairs that people put "OFA good" when they aren't actually rated by the OFA. A vet read X-ray is not the same. So I guess I will just check every dog I look at. Grumble grumble. Rant over.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

That has been going on forever....lots of dogs listed on the database as OFA (Good and Excellent) who are not on the OFA Database.

Lee


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Its a double edged sword. I myself go through Animal Genetics for certain tests because they allow you to make public the results at your discretion, and some tests OFA automatically publishes, and for carriers of certain things, that can be frustrating. Say you have a stud would tested as a carrier of DM. Now that doesn't mean you can't breed him, but if some uneducated newbie reads OFA results that your dog is a carrier, they can take that the wrong way and be discouraged. Animals Genetics leaves the resultsto you, and if you are a responsible breeder, allows you to discuss these results and what they mean with any potential customer. Just my .02.


----------

